# Bolt and Netflix - speed?



## stratton (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a XL4 (skipped Roamio) - getting into netflix, picking a show, getting it started are very slow (spinning circle, "loading" count-up....) ... and seem to be getting worse over time. Much different than laptop/tablet netflix experience.

Bolt owners - how is it on Bolt? How long do you wait for Bolt to load up netflix, and how long for a show to be loaded?

I don't want to upgrade and still have this annoyance...


----------



## samadrzv (Jan 21, 2016)

This has been one of the biggest changes I've experienced with my Bolt. My last TiVo was a Premiere and using Netflix on there was exactly like you're describing - it took ages to load it up and move from show to show. On the Bolt, Netflix is a native app. This means that it stays open in the background even when you press the TiVo button to go back to watching regular TV. Next time you enter the Netflix app, it loads instantly. Even when you have to load up Netflix for the first time, it's usually ready to go within seconds. Choosing shows is wildly fast too - you flip through the shows as quickly as you press the buttons on the TiVo remote. If you have a Netflix show in your TiVo "My Shows" section, click it and you'll be watching it within 5 seconds, probably. The difference in speed has been remarkable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Netflix is actually kept in memory on the Bolt so after the first launch it launches again instantly. Makes using the play feature of OnePass actually usable.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

samadrzv said:


> Choosing shows is wildly fast too - you flip through the shows as quickly as you press the buttons on the TiVo remote. If you have a Netflix show in your TiVo "My Shows" section, click it and you'll be watching it within 5 seconds, probably.


5 seconds? More likely 2 seconds. It is "wildly fast" as you say.

I'd been meaning to ask how they do that. It's almost as if they start buffering material as soon as you give a show focus as a possible choice.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Just timed Netflix. It took about 7 seconds from pressing the button to the sign-in page. Subsequent loads are instant since it's kept in memory.

First Amazon Prime attempt was 12 seconds. Second time was 6 seconds.

Youtube is a consistent 7 seconds.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Just timed Netflix. It took about 7 seconds from pressing the button to the sign-in page. Subsequent loads are instant since it's kept in memory.
> 
> First Amazon Prime attempt was 12 seconds. Second time was 6 seconds.
> 
> Youtube is a consistent 7 seconds.


I should go time the amount of time it takes to load a Blu-Ray disc. Seems like an eternity in comparison.


----------



## stratton (Nov 20, 2006)

thank you all! ordering a Bolt.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Not exactly on-topic, but one thing I don't like about the Amazon app is that you don't have any idea what you're going to when fast forwarding, other than the time. The Neflix app at least gives you some images, so that you have some idea.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

stratton said:


> I have a XL4 (skipped Roamio).


The XL4 is a Premiere (Series 4), so how could you have skipped the Roamio (Series 5)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

GoodSpike said:


> Not exactly on-topic, but one thing I don't like about the Amazon app is that you don't have any idea what you're going to when fast forwarding, other than the time. The Neflix app at least gives you some images, so that you have some idea.


The Vudu app does the same thing as Netflix. Not sure why they don't do that in the Amazon app, but I don't think it's TiVo specific. I don't think they have FF preview in any Amazon apps.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> The Vudu app does the same thing as Netflix. Not sure why they don't do that in the Amazon app, but I don't think it's TiVo specific. I don't think they have FF preview in any Amazon apps.


It seems to pertain to Tivo Amazon app because on Roku, the Amazon app does have preview screenshots on arrow presses rather than REW/FF.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The Vudu app does the same thing as Netflix. Not sure why they don't do that in the Amazon app, but I don't think it's TiVo specific. I don't think they have FF preview in any Amazon apps.


I get previews on Amazon apps on iOS and Roku.

Not on Sony tv or Sony blu Ray.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think TiVo uses the Smart TV platform.


----------

